# Stolen Aire raft Glenwood Springs



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear! I had one jacked there about 12 years ago off the top of the my truck, then the ass hats sunk it by puncturing it with a knife 26 times. On the bright side I am now very good a sniffing glue. 

Hope you get it back!!!!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bummer, That is interesting though, I have never ever seen a tan colored Aire raft. Any pics of it?


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Tan Aire? +1 on the pics


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Kayaker in bv had his boat stolen lately. Try to keep an eye out for our fellow boaters. Will watch the ark for the tan 10'er. Maybe pull a few weeds out of the community if we can catch 'em


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

10' aire. Is that a puma? Hope you get it bsck.


----------

